# My baby came back!!



## terri (Mar 28, 2005)

I sent my Agfa Super Isolette off to Jurgen Kreckel (? spelling) for a CLA.   I was prepared to wait three weeks or more, but he had it CLA'd, with *new* tan bellows (!) added and returned to me in less than 2 weeks.   

I came home Friday and there was my package.   I dropped everything and headed out to run a roll of film through it.  I'd been worried about my rangefinder, as it was clearly out of adjustment when I got it.   But it was perfect again.   The focusing ring turns smoothly again.   I didn't actually need new bellows, the original ones were clearly still light-tight, but I figured, Get it over with!!       And these butter-soft tan bellows in the black body look hella cool.    :thumbup: 

I highly recommend this guy for folder CLA, btw.   He was fast and thorough.   My camera was pretty clean, but now it's ready for another 50 years.    Just as advertised.   

I love my Isolette!!!   My negatives are briar-sharp and perfectly placed, I _love_ the film advance system on this thing.   The shutter is Rollei-like in its quietness.  

Okay, I'm done gushing now.  I can't wait to take him on vacation.      And he needs a new case, somehow.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2005)

Congrats Terri!   Can't wait to see more pics coming up.

Funny thing, you mention your camera as being a 'he' or a 'him'. I guess we (almost) always develop a strong relationship with the opposite gender, all my cameras are 'she'.  Interesting, isn't it?

Congrats again.


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2005)

I want better pics from that camera, too, trust me....it gets pretty dull going up and down the road, having to stand on the O-dog's leash so my hands are free to blow off a few shots...  

And I don't know why the Isolette is a "him".   I don't know that I've bonded in such a manner with my other cameras.   My old _cars_ now, though, they're all "girls".   Well, "old girls" as a matter of fact.    :mrgreen:


----------

